# Balotelli



## prebozzio (2 Ottobre 2016)

Mario Balotelli, attaccante italiano classe '90, attualmente al Nizza.

Dopo aver vestito le maglie di Inter, Manchester City, Milan, Liverpool e ancora Milan, Balotelli si è trasferito a Nizza per rilanciare una carriera sin qui deludente.

L'inizio di stagione è stato molto positivo, con 6 gol in 5 presenze.

Quest'oggi, contro il Lorient, gol vittoria all'86 minuto che ha regalato il primo posto al Nizza. E poi espulsione, a detta dei giornali francesi esagerata e figlia della sua cattiva reputazione.


----------



## juve_inworld (3 Ottobre 2016)

Ormai la sua fama lo procede, quindi è assolutamente inaffidabile, dopo questi ultimi 3 anni di mal di pancia e cavolate varie non ci scommetto più, ma è innegabile che ha iniziato benissimo, sta portando il Nizza in testa alla classifica. Ovviamente è prestissimo per qualsiasi giudizio, spero per lui che questo sia (finalmente) il suo anno, faccia vincere il campionato al Nizza, e torni in Nazionale, ma finchè non succede, non ci spererò neanche.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Ottobre 2016)

ma non è la sezione "focus sui talenti"?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Ottobre 2016)

Partito a cannone.


----------



## Black (3 Ottobre 2016)

ho letto che ha segnato ancora e ho pensato "incredibile Balo continua con la serie positiva" poi ho letto dell'espulsione e ho capito che sta tornando lui. Inizia sempre bene nelle nuove squadre, dategli tempo e tornerà il solito Balo


----------



## prebozzio (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fantastico il gol di ieri 

Mettete a 2.25 circa


----------



## davoreb (3 Ottobre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ho letto che ha segnato ancora e ho pensato "incredibile Balo continua con la serie positiva" poi ho letto dell'espulsione e ho capito che sta tornando lui. Inizia sempre bene nelle nuove squadre, dategli tempo e tornerà il solito Balo



c'è da dire che il secondo giallo è stata un invenzione dell'arbitro, completamente scandaloso.

detto questo non lo riprenderei mai al Milan.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Ottobre 2016)

Il campionato francese e' la sua giusta realta'.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Ottobre 2016)

Oggi gol importante nella vittoria per 4-1 sul Nantes. Nizza saldo in cima alla classifica.

Mario è a 6 gol in 5 partite di Ligue1, 7 gol in 7 presenze stagionali.


----------

